# Hello



## Suercc (Jan 31, 2015)

First time on this forum
Sure sign things are not going well.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi Suercc, welcome to the forum  Have you been diagnosed long? If you have any questions or concerns, please let us know and we will do our best to help


----------



## stephknits (Jan 31, 2015)

hello and welcome to the forum. let us know how you've been getting on


----------



## banjo (Feb 1, 2015)

welcome to the forum.


----------



## Mark T (Feb 1, 2015)

Welcome to the forum Suercc


----------



## Suercc (Feb 1, 2015)

*Moving on from metformin*

Hello all

Diagnosed 12 years ago. All that time two grammes of metformin , diet ish, exercise and excellent HbA1C

Now 11% 19.5 after breakfast typical. Feeling lousy GP has started me on glicazide 40mg. No real change so I expect to go go to 80mg this Wednesday. Worried about weight gain and hypos and the fact that for the first time in 12 years I feel really unwell and afraid for the future. Feel like being off work brain fog and exhaustion alone. 

Anyone else been here?


----------



## KookyCat (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi Suercc
High blood sugar does make you feel pretty horrible, and it has a very negative effect on my mood so that is probably making you feel worse.  I hope the medication kicks in soon and you feel better.  Welcome to the forum


----------



## Northerner (Feb 1, 2015)

Suercc said:


> Hello all
> 
> Diagnosed 12 years ago. All that time two grammes of metformin , diet ish, exercise and excellent HbA1C
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear this  Did this happen abruptly, do you think, or has it been creeping up fr some time? I am wondering if your pancreas' insulin production has slowed right down. Gliclizide works by encouraging it to produce more insulin, but if you don't have the beta cells to make it, then it won't work. It's possible that if it doesn't work even at the increased dose then you might be put on something like Victoza or Byetta. These are injections, but not insulin and don't cause hypos  - they are also supposed to be helpful with weight loss, so it might be worth asking about it if your GP doesn't suggest it.

I hope that you can bring your levels under better control soon, it really does make you feel rotten when they are high.


----------



## Suercc (Feb 1, 2015)

*Moving on from metformin*

Thanks for the replies 
Really helped. 
Before winter came I was running couch to 5K. Training once a week with weights too.  Running stopped due to weather, was running with my daughter after the babe was in bed. Too dark and cold now. The exercise might have masked what was happening, that my sugars were creeping upwards
Then Christmas probably over challenged my pancreas. Love to cook for the family and feel I have to try what I serve my guests. I know- excuses excuses, right? 

Would like to try Byetta but as it is expensive I expect some resistance there. 
GP didn't prescribe stops but told me to test to see if glicazide was working. 
Now I am on Sulphonylureas how often do you test as a norm? 
Do I test every time before I drive? 
Do I tell DVLV?  Seems a whole new ball game. 
I am looking forward to saying goodbye to the headache and brain fog though.


----------



## Suercc (Feb 1, 2015)

Thanks for the welcome


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 1, 2015)

Welcome Suerrc


----------



## Suercc (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks for posting
Your comment about mood was very interesting. I am not down I am sure,  but I did have a bout of depression two years ago. It is confusing how similar the symptoms can be. Brain fog, extreme tiredness, loss of interest in life generally. 
Wasn't drinking water like a fish and peeing all the time then.


----------

